# New ABGA Doelings and Buckling



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So excited for my new additions! I decided to sell my commercial herd and buy all ABGA Fullbloods. I am so thankful for this opportunity! Big thank you to Toth Boer Goats!
Here they are!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Also bought this older fullblood doe from a different breeder


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow you sure scored!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very nice kids. 
I think they will give you nice offspring in the future.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gorgeous kids. Except for the colors/markings, they are identical. Awesome breeding Toth! You have a nice little start up full blood herd going on!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They all look amazing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look awesome who are they out of?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sire's:
Chewbacca
Royal-T

Dam's:
Faith's Blessing
Windy
Anna Belle


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Pam. Congrats again I really like them but the lighter headed doe is my favorite.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

ALBoerGoats where do you live? I have always wanted a goat from pam and was wondering how much shipping was and if it was an easy process?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I live in Anderson, CA. So less than an hour from Pam. I did just send a buck to Arizona and the shipping part seemed easy enough. You have to have a health certificate signed by a vet and whatever other tests your state requires. I'm not exactly sure what the buyer paid for the shipping but I know it was definitely under $250.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so sweet Roger.

She was 38 minutes away from me, so it was easy for her to come get the goats.

I have shipped before to texas. The buyer arranged the pickup so I didn't ask how much the cost was. 
I also sipped top Alaska a few years ago, I think that was around $350 for the airlines.
The cost depends on the shipper and if it is air or ground.
Shipping can average around $350 and up depending, with the price of the goat, a xlarge dog crate depending the method being shipped.
Of course a health certificate. Every state is different on what they want checked, some places may want blood testing ect so it costs more and takes longer. I believe though weanlings in most states are just health checked, but adults may need blood testing. Also adults cannot be flown because of weight restrictions.
We just had a buck ground shipped to us which cost $200. This shipper had other riders so the cost was reasonable.
I also want someone that is clean and makes sure to feed/water the animals and check on them throughout the trip.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've looked at your goats before Toth and I love Chewbacca! I've always wanted a kid from you but I live in Tennessee!!!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Such beautiful kids!!!!!! Such a wonderful representation of the breed. How old are these kids? Don't know much about boers so I'm trying to become educated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 

Buyers find ground shippers and I take the goats into the vet for health certificate( buyers expense) and I send them with a scrapies tag, if out of state.

Goatblessings, the kids are 3 months old there. We are here if you want to learn more about boers.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here are some updated pics of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love seeing them, thanks for the updated pics, they look great.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They seem to be growing well congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! We had our first show last week and Toth Boer Goats Sweet Royal-T took 4th out of a tough class of 12! So I was pretty excited about that! Here she is!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I also purchased a new buckling and he did very well at the show. He placed first in the 3-6 month class, won Jr. Champion Buck and Overall Champion Buck! I'm wiper excited to be adding this guy to my herd and can't wait to see what he produces!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good job! They look good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is great, congrats!


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

They are adorable!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So excited for you! Congrats on your placings!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Updated pictures of Toth Boer Goats Sweet Royal-T!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gorgeous kids, what an incredible start up herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! She's definitely my favorite. Absolutely love how she's turning out!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She looks awesome

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

